# Karpfenruten "tunen"



## CarpDream (3. Januar 2011)

Mittag, 


hätte mal eine Frage. 

Ich bin im Besitz von 3 Bionic. Zu den Ruten: Einfach heerlich. 
Im Preissegment spielen die Ruten im mittleren Berech mit. 
Jedoch an der Qualität |bigeyes 
Ich wage es zu sagen das diese Ruten mit einer hochwärtigen Shimano mithalten können. Wenn nicht sogar Century! 

Naja kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema. 


Die Ruten starten mit einem 40mm Leitring und enden mit einem 16mm Spitz. 

Da ich mich nicht so gut mit dem Rutenbau auskenne wollte ich euch Fragen ob es überhaupt gehen würde den 40mm mit einem 50mm zu ersetzen. Muss ich dann die anderen auch ersetzen? Ändert es die aktion meiner Rute?
Sprich wenn ich mit einem 50mm anfange wie groß muss mind der nächste sein usw? Könnt ihr mir da mal paar Grundinfos geben? 

Als kleine info. Die Rute hat 6 Ringe. 


mfg CarpDream


----------



## bastiv (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Verstehe nicht ganz was du dir unter "Tunen" vorstellst !!!

Aus einem 40iger Startring einen 50iger Ring zu machen#c

Bis auf einen enormen Arbeitsaufwand und eine eventuell defekte Rute wirst du mit deinem Umbauvorhaben sonnst nichts Positives umsetzen können! Und, *Nein* die Aktion ändert sich nicht !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



bastiv schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz was du dir unter "Tunen" vorstellst !!!
> 
> Aus einem 40iger Startring einen 50iger Ring zu machen#c
> 
> Bis auf einen enormen Arbeitsaufwand und eine eventuell defekte Rute wirst du mit deinem Umbauvorhaben sonnst nichts Positives umsetzen können! Und, *Nein* die Aktion ändert sich nicht !



Jo so sehe ich das auch und es stellt sich mir die Frage, was du damit bezwecken willst, wenn du doch zufrieden bist.
Fehlt dir Wurfweite, dass du unbedingt nen 50er Startring verbauen willst?#c
Bei nem PC würde ich sagen: "Never touch a running system!"


----------



## CarpDream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Jo so sehe ich das auch und es stellt sich mir die Frage, was du damit bezwecken willst, wenn du doch zufrieden bist.
> Fehlt dir Wurfweite, dass du unbedingt nen 50er Startring verbauen willst?#c
> Bei nem PC würde ich sagen: "Never touch a running system!"




Also lieber finger weg?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Zu Deinen Fragen:
Sicher ist es einem Rutenbauer möglich einen 50er Startring zu montieren und ja dann würde ich auch den Rest der Ringe anpassen!
Ich bin selber Rutenbauer seit 17 Jahren und würde Dir trotzdem davon abraten das zu machen, den 
1. Nach meinen Erfrahrungen bringt das nichts an zusätzlicher Wurfweite und 
2. Macht das insgesamt die Rute etwas langsamer (*insofern ändert sich die Aktion sehr wohl in der Schnelligkeit*) da die insgesamt grösseren Ringe schwerer sind, wenige Gramm mehr zur Spitze hin haben eine Effekt den man sich kaum vorstellen kann.

Eine Tuningmassnahme, die evtl was bringen könnte, wäre es die vorhandenen Ringe evtl. durch leichtere zu ersetzen.
D. h. wenn die Bionic recht "fette" SIC-Einlagen haben sollte (?) kann man den gesamten Ringsatz durch Ringe in der Art wie die SlimSic von tackle24.de ersetzen. Durch die dünneren SIC-Einlagen wiegen diese etwas weniger als z.B. Fuji-SIC (Rute wird entlastet->schneller) und haben bei gleich grossem Aussendurchmesser auch noch einen grösseren Innendurchmesser-->weniger Reibung (Theoretisch).
Als Vergleich: ein 40er Fuji SVSG hat einen Innendurchmesser von 28,5 mm, ein 40er SlimSic-T (gleiche Rahmenform wie Fuji SVSG) von tackle24.de hat einen Innendurchmesser von 29,8 mm.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen - ich habe einmal versucht einen Ring wieder neu anzubinden. NIE WIEDER!!

Denn ohne die geeigneten Hilfmittel wie ein Rutenlager (weiß jetzt nicht wie das Ding heißt wo man die Rute einlegt und drehen kann) sieht die Wicklung einfach nur Sch.... aus.
Außerdem: es kann sein das su den Blank beschädigst, wenn du versuchst den Lack und das Bindegarn der alten Wicklung abzuschleifen.

Dann kommt noch das lackieren dazu... Dann ist die nicht richtig ausgeführt, es kommt Wasser in die Wicklung, das gefriert bzw. das Bindegarn wird dadurch mürbe...

Und warum die Arbeit machen? Du hast eine funktionierende Rute, willst/mußt dir (wahrscheinlich für ein Schweinegeld) neue Ringe kaufen nur im vielleicht noch 5m rauszukitzeln bzw. des besseren Aussehens wegen...

Nö, dann würde ich die Ruten lieber so weiterfischen wie sie sind oder verkaufen.
Denn bei deinem Vorhaben ist ein Totalschaden vorprogrammiert. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...#q


----------



## angler1996 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

die Frage, die sich mir stellt:
was willst Du und warum verändern?
Nur die Beringungsgröße, wegen Wurfweite ( hat Mefo-Schreck , viele Grüße, beantwortet ) bringt so nichts.
Oder willst Du die Ringe an den Positionen verändern? was willst Du damit bewirken? Sollte geklärt sein, bevor Du irgend was machst, jedenfalls m.Meinung.
Und wenn, dann nimm dir zunächst nur eine vor ( nach Fotos und Vermessen des Jetzt-Zustandes) 
Gruß A.


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

hi,

ich würde den mist sein lassen!!

wenn du auf karpfenruten mit 50er startringen stehst, dann schau dir doch mal die "Chub Outkast 50" an.

ich finde das ist immer noch besser als deine latte zu bearbeiten. vor allem wenn man nicht so viel davon versteht.

könnte in die hose gehen!!


----------



## ProHunters Fox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Mittag,
> 
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage.
> ...



Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht oder?!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Wie wäre es mit 3 hochwertigen Junghans-Weckern?
Ein besseres Tuning kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Fragmaster (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Hallo,

Ruten tunen ist mir auch neu!  

Geh doch zu Pimp my Rod vielleicht können die dir weiter helfen!

Nein mal back to Topic. Meinst du erhlich das sich das für deine Ruten lohnt?

mfg Marco


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ...ich finde das ist immer noch besser als deine latte zu bearbeiten. vor allem wenn man nicht so viel davon versteht...



Das ist ja wohl.... eine Ferkelei und was für eine...Tatüüüü tattaaaa, wo bleibt der Honigball...ähhh FerkelMOD?????:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:!!!!


----------



## Katteker (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl.... eine Ferkelei und was für eine...Tatüüüü tattaaaa, wo bleibt der Honigball...ähhh FerkelMOD?????:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:!!!!



Der wurde durch eine hier nicht genannte Person *unschuldig guck* Gestern auch schon informiert...:vik::vik::vik:

*Imlaufschrittweg*:q


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Fragmaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ruten tunen ist mir auch neu!
> Nein mal back to Topic. Meinst du erhlich das sich das für deine Ruten lohnt?


Ruten "von der Stange" zu tunen ist ein "alter Hut" , für viele ist das der Einstieg zum "echten Rutenbau" vom nackten (Huch, kommt jetzt auch ein *taatüü taataa* von den "Ferkelfahndern"? |supergri ) Blank bis zur selbstgebauten Rute.
Ob es sich lohnt? Nun ja, ich kenne die Bionic nur vom sehen aber man kann mit dem Tuning manchmal erstaunliche Ergebnisse erzielen (speziell durch eine optimierte Beringung), sowohl in der Performance als auch in der Optik, wie man aus diversen Threads im Rutenbauforum (www.rutenbauforum.de) nachlesen kann.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Carras (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.

Mehr Wurfweite bringst Du wegen nem 50er Startring nicht raus. Das ist lediglich Marketing.

Wenn Du nen 50er Starter drauf machst, solltest Du alle anderen Ringe dementsprechend auch anpassen (Abstufung z.B.: -> 50 - 40 - 30 - 25 - 20 - 16 + 16er Tip)

Natürlich kannst Du dann, anstatt den üblichen 5 Ringen, 6 der 7 Ringe drauf machen. Das wird etwas an der Aktion ändern. Schon alleine weil die Ringpositionen anders sein werden. Zudem verteilt sich die Last (Energie) gleichmäßiger auf den Blank. Jedoch hast Du dann aber wieder mehr Gewicht am Blank hängen. Mefo hats ja schon erklärt.
Die aller meisten Rutenbauer machen auf 12 ft. Karpfenruten aber min. eine 6 + 1 oder gar 7 +1 Beringung drauf. Das Mehrgewicht der Ringe, ist bei Blanks der Klasse nicht ganz so tragisch zu sehen, da Du durch die Anzahlerhöhung der Ringe, die Power des Blanks besser nutzen kannst. Bei leichten Spinnruten oder Fliegenruten wäre das wieder was anderes.

Mit den richtigen Hilfsmitteln und etwas handwerklichem Geschick, ist es gar nicht so schwer die Ringe zu tauschen. 
Allerdings musst Du bei einem kompl. Ringsatz (6+1 /ab 50er) mit 40 bis 50.-€ rechnen. Nicht jede Ringart gibt es eben auch mit einem 50er Startring! Dazu noch Wickelgarn (5.-) und Lack (5.-).
So kommst Du Pro Rute gut auf 50 bis 55.-€. Lässt Du es beim Rutenbauer machen,...kommt noch Arbeitslohn zw. 30 und 50.-€ / Rute dazu.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Denn ohne die geeigneten Hilfmittel wie ein Rutenlager (weiß jetzt nicht wie das Ding heißt wo man die Rute einlegt und drehen kann) sieht die Wicklung einfach nur Sch.... aus.


Auch ohne eine Wickelbank (so heisst das Teil ) kann man sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen, für den Anfang brauch man nur einen stabilen Pappkarton mit V-Einschnitten, das Ruten-Wickelgarn, ein Glas (in das kommt die Garnrolle) und ein dickes Buch, durch welches das Garn geführt wird, um es unter Zug zu halten. Die Anschaffung einer Wickelbank ist später nur die logische Konsequenz wenn man öfter Ruten baut/umbaut. 


asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Außerdem: es kann sein das su den Blank beschädigst, wenn du versuchst den Lack und das Bindegarn der alten Wicklung abzuschleifen.


Bei entsprechender Vorsicht ist das nahezu ausgeschlossen, solche Umbaumassnahmen mit dem Entfernen und neuwickeln von Ringen habe ich schon dutzendweise gemacht und noch nie ist dabei ein Blank zu Schaden gekommen.



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch das lackieren dazu... Dann ist die nicht richtig ausgeführt, es kommt Wasser in die Wicklung, das gefriert bzw. das Bindegarn wird dadurch mürbe...


Auch das lackieren mit geeignetem 2-K-Lack wie z.B. von Flexcoat ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss nur sauber die 2 Komponenten 1:1 mischen, auf die Wicklungen auftragen und dann das ganze während der Abbindezeit (ca. 2-3 h) drehen, entweder manuell oder mit einem Grillmotor (wie ich es vor dem Kauf meiner elektrischen Wickelbank gemacht habe)



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und warum die Arbeit machen? Du hast eine funktionierende Rute, willst/mußt dir (wahrscheinlich für ein Schweinegeld)


Ein Ringsatz a la SlimSic wie ich ihn empfohlen habe kostet bei tackle24.de in der Ausführung 6+1 (40, 30, 25, 20, 16, 12 + Fuji Sic Endring) € 32,50. Ist das Schweinegeld?



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Denn bei deinem Vorhaben ist ein Totalschaden vorprogrammiert. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...#q


Deine Erfahrung in allen Ehren aber diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch #d Ich empfehle Dir mal die Ergebnisse von Rutentuningsmassnahmen in dem oben angesprochenen Forum www.rutenbauforum.de anzuschauen. Rutentuning ist machbar und definitiv kein Hexenwerk ! Ob man es machen will, d.h. den handwerklichen Aufwand betrieben will, um das Optimum herauszukitzeln, ist jedem selbst überlassen

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

@MeFoSchreck: Danke, hab wieder was gelernt... meine Erfahrungen stammen aus der Zeit als ich noch keinen Pc hatte, also vor 1998.

Wenn man gute Bezugsquellen kennt, ist die Anschaffung eines kompletten Ringsatzes sicherlich finanziell kein Problem - ich als Laie gehe immer ersteinmal von den Preisen bei mir vor Ort aus.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

|bigeyes|bigeyesnasoneferkelei|bigeyes|bigeyes


Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich finde das ist immer noch besser als deine latte zu bearbeiten. vor allem wenn man nicht so viel davon versteht.
> 
> könnte in die hose gehen!!



...und wenn das dann noch in die Hose geht, um so schlimmer#d#d#d

:vik::vik:












P.S.: 3 PNs und eine Direktmeldung!!!
Vielen Dank an alle fleißigen Hilfsferkelfahnder !!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @MeFoSchreck: Danke, hab wieder was gelernt... meine Erfahrungen stammen aus der Zeit als ich noch keinen Pc hatte, also vor 1998.
> 
> Wenn man gute Bezugsquellen kennt, ist die Anschaffung eines kompletten Ringsatzes sicherlich finanziell kein Problem - ich als Laie gehe immer ersteinmal von den Preisen bei mir vor Ort aus.


 
Kein Problem, zum lernen sind ja solche Foren da und wir alle darin angemeldet #h


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht oder?![/QU
> 
> 
> Oh doch, glaube ich sehr woll.
> ...


----------



## ProHunters Fox (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Doch xD hatte ich!
Und ich finde (bis auf den schlechten Lack) sind die Centurys eine andere Liga. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass die Bionics schlecht sind...aber Century is schon was anderes.


----------



## Lupus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Hallo,
vielleicht mal eine ganz dumme Frage da anscheinend alle wissen wovon der Themenstarter spricht....

*Um welche Bionic geht es bitte!?????*

Eine Rute mit einer solchen Bezeichnung gab/gibt es von mehreren Herstellern soweit ich weiß....


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Doch xD hatte ich!
> Und ich finde (bis auf den schlechten Lack) sind die Centurys eine andere Liga. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass die Bionics schlecht sind...aber Century is schon was anderes.






Finde ich echt nicht, absolut nicht. Die 5+1 Beringungen sind echt eine reine Katastrophe, Nicht mal Fuji Ringe sind das. 

Du musst mal mit der Bionic fischen, wäre da kein Ultimate drauf würde sie glaub jeder für eine definitv höhere Rutenmarke bezeichnen.Es ist wirklich so ;-) 

Ich möchte nicht sagen das ich mit sowas auf geile xD 

Aber es sind echt einer geilsten Ruten wo ich in der Hand hatte, 

Von Daiwa bis Shimano sogar Leon Hootgelink?? oder iwie so heißt es sind mir schon durch die Flossen gegangen. Nur wenige waren Nach meinem geschmack entsprechend gut ;-)


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht mal eine ganz dumme Frage da anscheinend alle wissen wovon der Themenstarter spricht....
> 
> *Um welche Bionic geht es bitte!?????*
> ...




Ultimate Bionic 3lbs 

Das neuere Model also! 

Die mit dem Schwarzen Blank und nicht rotem! 

Und mit dem ähnlichen Century Rollen halter.

Der mit den Löcher an der Seite wo von Fuji ist ;-)


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

achja und das mit dem "Tuning" war eig nicht gedacht das ihr es wort wörtlich nimmt ;-) 
#6


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Also nochmal zusammengefasst, 

Ich würde mir gerne meine 3 Bionic´s umbauenlassen.(Ich traue mir das nicht zu) Die Ringe halt ;-)  
Kurz zu den Rute. 12ft und 3lbs  eine sehr schöne parabolische aktion jedoch mit denoch genügend Rückrat um auch große fische genügend Wiederstand bieten zu können . 
Sie hat derzeit eine 5+1 Beringnung von Fuji welche genau das ist weis ich nicht. 40-16mm. noch kurz, die Sic einlagen sind relativ dick daher auch schwer??


Kurze Frage an MeFo-Schreck, 

erstmal echt Top Beitrag#6#6#6, Ich kann mir jetzt ersnhaft darunter was vorstellen. Sprich das mit der Schnelligkeit der Rute und weniger Belast mit leichteren Ringen, und durch mehr Ringen holt man mehr Power vom Blank usw und so fort. 

Ich habe mich bei Tackle24 umgeschaut und war mehr oder weniger fündig! 

SlimSic-T Dreisteg-Ringsatz - 6+1 / 50-16mm 

Taugen diese Ringe was? Wie sind sie von der Quali? Vergleichbar Fuji? 
___________________________
Was ich damit evtl bezwecken will? 

ich habe mir das jetzt so vorgestellt. 

Ich will den Ruten noch den letzten Schliff geben. 

Dadurch dass dann evt eine 6+1 beringen drauf kommt kann sich die Kraft im Blank besser verteilen ( Habe ich das in einem Beitrag richtig verstanden? ich gehe mal davon aus ;-) ) 
Somit habe ich evtl mehr Power! und eine vllt? ( ich kenn mich ja net so prima aus) geilere Aktion ! 
aber dadurch das ein Ring jetzt mehr da ist kommt mehr last auf dem Blank -> mehr gewicht. 
Aber da es leichtere Sic einlagen sind die wo oben aufgeführt sind denke ich oder hoffe ich das es sich somit ausgleicht. 

So... geschafft hoffe es sind jetzt ausreichend Infos ;-)


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Darf ich eine, vielleicht indiskrete Frage stellen? Was hast du denn auf einigen Fotos in deiner Galerie gemacht? Hast du zu nah am Feuer geschlafen, oder warst du als Pirat verkleidet Lustig verpackt, aber ernst gemeinte Frage!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Die Slim SICs sind gut.#6

Wenn du dir das zutraust, mach es. Die Lastverteilung ist besser mit mehr Ringen.
Ob die Schnelligkeit leidet oder besser wird ist vorher schwer zu sagen, sollte aber bei einer 3lbs Rute kaum auffallen.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Darf ich eine, vielleicht indiskrete Frage stellen? Was hast du denn auf einigen Fotos in deiner Galerie gemacht? Hast du zu nah am Feuer geschlafen, oder warst du als Pirat verkleidet Lustig verpackt, aber ernst gemeinte Frage!



:q:q:q

Oder ne Bahn Holzkohle gezogen?

Sieht sehr lustig aus.#6


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Oder ne Bahn Holzkohle gezogen?
> 
> Sieht sehr lustig aus.#6



Jahaha, die Jugend von Heute. Früher hat man Tannennadeln geraucht, heute zieht man sich Holzkohle rein.


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Darf ich eine, vielleicht indiskrete Frage stellen? Was hast du denn auf einigen Fotos in deiner Galerie gemacht? Hast du zu nah am Feuer geschlafen, oder warst du als Pirat verkleidet Lustig verpackt, aber ernst gemeinte Frage!




Mich wundert es, du bist der Erste wo frägt  

Ein Kollege von mir ist ein richtiger Witzbold. 
Er hat, wie soll ich es nennen, Zirkusartikel! 

Dieses Spielzeug war ein "Lungentester" 
Um es dir genau zu beschrieben bräuchte ich warscheinlich 2 Tage. 

Kurz und Knapp. 

Wenn man ins Falsche "Loch" ( xD ) gepusstet hat ist dir eine schwarze Brühe entgegengeflogen. Und ich als Nichtraucher  wollte ich auch mal stolz sein und allen zeigen wie gesund meine Lunge ist ;-) nach kräftigem Blasen kam der salat zu Stande ;-) 

kannst dir es einigermaßen vorstellen? ;-):vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> *nach kräftigem Blasen kam der salat zu Stande ;-) *
> 
> kannst dir es einigermaßen vorstellen? ;-):vik:



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Lieber nicht.#d


----------



## weserwaller (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Darf ich eine, vielleicht indiskrete Frage stellen? Was hast du denn auf einigen Fotos in deiner Galerie gemacht? Hast du zu nah am Feuer geschlafen, oder warst du als Pirat verkleidet Lustig verpackt, aber ernst gemeinte Frage!




Danke jetzt habe ich Bauchschmerzen vom Lachen


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, du bist der Erste wo frägt
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir ist ein richtiger Witzbold.
> Er hat, wie soll ich es nennen, Zirkusartikel!
> ...




Nö, so ganz verstehe ich es nicht, aber ich finde es, auch ohne es zu verstehen, sau lustig. Und es sieht urkomisch aus. Dein Kumpel scheint ein witziger Typ zu sein!


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Lieber nicht.#d





Nimm es zusammenhängend mit der Frage vom Kollegen ;-)


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Lieber nicht.#d



Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen...


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen...




Naja so wirklich, hilft mir dies auch nicht weiter#d 


Um euch zu befriedigen sollte man vllt extra einen Thread erstellen in Sachen " HAHA ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen" -.-


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Nu sei nicht böse.#d

Wir haben dir ja auch geholfen. Da kann man auch ein wenig Spass machen.:m

Und geblasen hast ja du und nicht wir.:m


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nu sei nicht böse.#d
> 
> Wir haben dir ja auch geholfen. Da kann man auch ein wenig Spass machen.:m
> 
> Und geblasen hast ja du und nicht wir.:m




Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, du hast recht, von keinem wie vom Jochen1000 habe ich so viele Infos bekommen. Und dann gleich so ausführlich. 

Respekt #6#6#6


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Naja so wirklich, hilft mir dies auch nicht weiter#d
> 
> 
> Um euch zu befriedigen sollte man vllt extra einen Thread erstellen in Sachen " HAHA ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen" -.-



So viel Ärger wie es sonst im Winter immer gibt, ist so ein wenig Spass mal ne gelungene Abwechslung! Aber, dass der Spass nu auf deine Kappe geht, tut mir leid. Aber du musst zugeben, witzig ist es schon, oder?


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> So viel Ärger wie es sonst im Winter immer gibt, ist so ein wenig Spass mal ne gelungene Abwechslung! Aber das der Spass nu auf deine Kappe geht, tut mir leid. Aber du musst zugeben, witzig ist es schon, oder?





Enorm


----------



## Carras (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Ich kann mir jetzt ersnhaft darunter was vorstellen. Sprich das mit der Schnelligkeit der Rute und weniger Belast mit leichteren Ringen, und durch mehr Ringen holt man mehr Power vom Blank usw und so fort.
> 
> 
> SlimSic-T Dreisteg-Ringsatz - 6+1 / 50-16mm
> ...


 
SLIM SIC sind gute Ringe, die taugen wirklich was.


Nochmal kurz zusammengefasst.
Die Schnelligkeit Deiner Bionics brauchts Du nicht großartig betrachten. Habe ich schonmal erläutert. Das Mehrgewicht der Ringe von 6+1 gg. 5+1 ist bei einer 12 ft 3 lbs. Rute eher unrelevant. 
Wichtiger ist, daß Du, je mehr Ringe Du drauf machst, eine besser Kraftverteilung bekommen wirst, sowohl im Drill als auch im Wurf. Der Blank wird gleichmäßiger belastett und bleibt damit auch "langlebiger".
Die 5+1 Beringung, die es bei ganz vielen Stangenruten gibt, und als Wurfberingung verkauft wird, ist nix anderes als eine Sparmaßname der Herstellter.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Also nochmal
> 
> Kurze Frage an MeFo-Schreck,
> 
> ...


Merci|wavey:



CarpDream schrieb:


> Ich kann mir jetzt ersnhaft darunter was vorstellen. Sprich das mit der Schnelligkeit der Rute und weniger Belast mit leichteren Ringen, und durch mehr Ringen holt man mehr Power vom Blank usw und so fort.
> Ich habe mich bei Tackle24 umgeschaut und war mehr oder weniger fündig!
> SlimSic-T Dreisteg-Ringsatz - 6+1 / 50-16mm
> Taugen diese Ringe was? Wie sind sie von der Quali? Vergleichbar Fuji?


Wie auch schon einer Vor-Poster sagte: Die SlimSic von Tackle24 sind exzellent, seit ich die kenne, verbaue ich kaum noch Fuji Sic. Der Rahmen ist vergleichbar stabil und auch korrosionsstabil (bei Einsatz im Salzwasser), die Einlagen sind glatt und rundgeschliffen (bei minderwertigeren SIC-Ringen sind die Einlagen nicht rund sondern planparallel geschliffen), die Einlagen sind dünner (-->leichter) und zu guter letzt sind sie günstiger als Fujis.




CarpDream schrieb:


> ___________________________
> Was ich damit evtl bezwecken will?
> 
> ich habe mir das jetzt so vorgestellt.
> ...


Prinzipiell wirst Du durch einen Ring mehr eine bessere Lastverteilung auf den Blank bekommen-->harmonischere Aktion im Drill und bessere Lastverteilung beim Wurf. Ob dann die Wurfweite durch die bessere Lastverteilung gesteigert wird, bleibt abzuwarten.
Wenn Du von einer originalen 5+1 (40-16) Beringung auf eine 6+1 (50-16) gehst, wirst Du auf *jeden Fall* mehr Gewicht in Richtung Spitze bekommen , dünnere Einlagen hin oder her. Du willst mehr Ringe und und auch noch grössere, das gleichen auch die dünneren Einlagen der SlimSic auf keinen Fall vom Gewicht her aus#d.
Selbst eine 6+1 mit 40-16 (dünnen Einlagen) wird mehr wiegen als Deine originale 5+1 mit dicken Einlagen...
Was ich von einem 50er Starter halte, habe ich schon in meinem ersten Posting gesagt, nämlich garnichts! Ausser einer (fragwürdigen) optischen Änderung ist ein 50er Startring nach meiner Meinung rausgeworfenes Geld...

Zusammengefasst: Es gibt also 4 Möglichkeiten.
1. Du bleibst bei 5+1 mit einem 50er Starter und passt den Rest auch an (50, 40, 30, 20,16 + Startring)-->optisches Tuning, die Wurf-Aktion wird sich vermutlich leicht in Richtung langsamer verändern, da die grösseren Ringe (auch bei Verwendung von SlimSics) mehr Gewicht in Richtung Spitze bringen. Die Drill-Performance wird gleich bleiben.

2. Du bleibst bei 5+1 und einem 40er Starter aber nutzt statt der schweren Original-Ringe die leichteren SlimSics. Die Drill Performance wird gleich bleiben aber die Wurfperformance wird schneller und damit wirst Du vermutlich ein paar Meter noch herauskitzeln können.

3. Du gehst auf 6+1 (SlimSic)mit 40er Starter (40, 30, 25, 20, 16, 12 +Spitzenring). Die Drill-Aktion wird harmonischer wg. der besseren Lastverteilung. Die Wurfperformance wird wie bei 1. vermutlich einen Tick langsamer, was nicht unbedingt heisst, dass die Weite leidet, da auch die Beschleunigung gleichmässiger auf den Köder/das Blei wirkt. Ob die Wurfweite leidet, hängt auch sehr von der Grundaktion des Blanks ab. Ist im Einzelfall zu prüfen.
Darüber hinaus ist der Umstieg auf eine 6+1 Beringung für den Neuaufbau* sehr viel mehr* handwerklicher Aufwand als bei 5+1 zu bleiben. Warum? Durch die komplett neuen Ringpositionen muss sehr viel mehr an den alten Ringstellen geschliffen werden, um den alten Bindungslack herunter zu bekommen und dann optisch ein gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen, ohne noch später deutlich sehen zu können, dass an der Stelle mal ein Ring saß. Bei einer 5+1 Neuberingung (leichtere Ringe) könnte man die neuen Ringe an die Stellen der alten setzen, etwaige kleine Lackreste der alten Ringwindungen würden beim erneuten wickeln überdeckt und würden weder von der Performance noch von der Optik stören.

4. Du gehst auf 6+1 (SlimSic)mit 50er Starter (50, 40, 30, 25, 20, 16 +Spitzenring). Die Drill-Aktion wird harmonischer wg. der besseren Lastverteilung. Die Wurfperformance wird noch etwas langsamer als bei 3. Was die Wurfweite angeht, so kommt das ebenfalls sehr auf die Grundaktion und Schnelligkeit des Blanks an, ist im Einzelfall zu prüfen. Auch der erhöhte handwerkliche Aufwand ist wie bei 3.

Jetzt sitzt Du wahrscheinlich mit grossen Augen da|bigeyes und bist am grübeln|kopfkrat
Du hast die Wahl...und musst Dich darauf einstellen so oder so einiges an Zeit in dieses Projekt zu "verbraten" oder jemanden zu finden der dies für Dich tut...

Frag mich bitte nicht welche der 4 Möglichkeiten ich machen würde! Denn ich gehe inzwischen bei Neuanschaffungen gleich den ganzen Weg und kaufe mir den rohen Blank den ich will + Ringe+ Rollenhalter+Griffmaterial etc. und beringe ihn dann 6+1 mit 40er Starter (glaub mir, 50er sind so unnötig wie Zahnweh)und passe von vornherein die Rute in der Grifflänge auf mich an (auch die Grifflänge spielt für den optimalen Wurf eine grosse Rolle) :q

Ich hoffe, ich habe ein wenig zur Verwirrung beigetragen 
 |wavey:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Carras (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Hi MeFo,

glaubst Du wirklich, daß die "Geschwindigkeit" des Blanks merklich nachlassen wird, nur weil man von 5+1 auf 6+1 wechselt?

Ich denke das wird bei einer leichten Spinnrute (z.B. 2,4 m und nem WG von 5-30 Gramm) durchaus nen Unterschied machen. Da gebe ich Dir recht.

Ich denke aber, daß es bei einer Karpfenrute in 3,60 M und eine WG von 60-120 Gr. keinen merkbaren Unterschied bezügl. Geschwindigkeit geben wird. 
Ich denke, durch die Mehrzahl der Ringe wird die Power des Blanks besser genutzt. Dieser "Vorteil" überwiegt meiner Meinung nach, dem Nachteil des Mehrgewichts durch einen zusätzlichen Ring, zumindest bei Karpfenruten dieser Klasse.

Da könnte man, wenn es bei Karpfenruten wirklich auf die Schnelligkeit des Blanks ankommen würde, mit der Lackierung der Ringe mehr "Gewicht" sparen, indem man hier  nur sehr wenig Lack auftragen würde...bzw. könnte man das Mehrgewicht des einen Ringes kompensieren indem man beim Lack weniger aufträgt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

So sehe ich das auch.
Es kommt ja auch gar drauf an einen schnellen Anhieb zu setzen (wie beim Spinnen o.ä.).
Wichtiger ist doch die Lastverteilung bei Wurf und Drill. Da haben mehr Ringe nur Vorteile.#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi MeFo,
> 
> glaubst Du wirklich, daß die "Geschwindigkeit" des Blanks merklich nachlassen wird, nur weil man von 5+1 auf 6+1 wechselt?


Sicher ist die Veränderung da bei einem Karpfenblank prozentual geringer und weniger spürbar als bei einem leichten Spinnblank, aber langsamer wird er sicher, da mehr Masse in Richtung Spitze vorhanden ist. Ob es tatsächlich spürbar ist???|kopfkrat
Ob das aber tatsächlich sich negativ in der Wurfperformance niederschlägt bleibt, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, abzuwarten, ist meiner Meinung sehr von der Aktion des Grundblanks abhängig. Evtl. steigert sich die Weite aufgrund der besseren Belastungsverteilung und damit besseren Aufladung sogar obwohl die Rute an sich verlangsamt. Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht!:m

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## CarpDream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Erstmal danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge! 

An alle die sich ernsthaft angesprochen fühlen, ein herzliches Dankeschön!

Wie ich finde ist die beste Lösung für das Projekt die aufgeführte Nr3 vom MeFo-Schreck. Allerdings habt ihr es geschafft mich zu überzeugen lieber einen 40mm zu nehmen statt einem 50mm da er nichts bringt, doch, er ist scheinbar teuerer. Ich denke mit diesem Prinzip könnte man das bestmögliche aus dem Blank machen. 

Eine "Sorge" habe ich noch und zwar da bei einer 6+1 Berringung sind ja, logischer Weise, die Ringe anderst plaziert wie bei einer 5+1. 
Da der Lack der Bionic einem Carbon-Look ähnelt habe ich die Angst das man später die vorherige Platzierung der alten Ringe sieht. 
Wird das so sein? 

Aber, Als kleines Bonus für meine Ruten, will ich mir es gönnen nachdem die alten Ringe drausen sind alle 3 Ruten Matt-Schwarz zu lakieren. 

Das dürfte nach "bischen" Schleifen kein großes Hexenwerk sein oder? 

Achja, 

Mir persönlich ist mir ein zu großes Risiko es selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Dafür sind die Ruten mir zu viel Wert um sie später zu versauen. 
Da lass ich lieber einen Erfahrenen ran. 
Also ich werde es machen lassen! 

Habe sogar einen Kollegen der sowas macht, Leider hat er wenig zeit, da er im 90km weiten Stuttgart arbeitet. Somit hat er gerade noch Zeit für die Angelei! 

Ernsthafte Frage an MeFo! 

Wie du erwähnt hast bist du 17Jahre lang Rutenbauer! 
Somit hast du (nehme ich mal ganz verbunden an) viel Erfahrung gesamelt und vertraue dir in der Hinsicht dass du deine Arbeit Top machst. 
Können mir deine Top-Beiträge bestätigen. 

Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Hast du gerade viel/wenig zeit? 

Möchtest du dir paar Euronen dazuverdienen? 

wie gesgat ernshafte Frage! 

mfg CarpDream


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Version 3 wäre wahrscheinlich (ohne den Blank genau zu kennen) auch meine Wahl gewesen.

Wenn man sauber bei der Entfernung der alten Ringe arbeitet, speziell beim entfernen der Lackreste wird man selbst ohne Neu-Lackierung des kompletten Blanks (nur an den Stellen wo die Ringe ursprünglich waren) kaum noch was sehen, wo die alten Ringe waren. Da Du ja den ganzen Blank abschleifen (lassen) willst und neu lackieren wird man dann nichts mehr sehen. Auch das komplette Neulackieren eines Blanks ist per Airbrush oder per hochwertigem Autolack machbar...ob es da aber was mattes gibt??? |kopfkrat Da müsste man sich erst mal schlau machen.
Insgesamt ist gerade dieses "strippen", komplett schleifen und lackieren zwar kein Hexenwerk aber der schmutzigste und zeitaufwendigste (!) Teil dieses Projektes, das neu wickeln und lackieren der Windungen ist in wenigen Stunden (4-6 h pro Rute, reine Arbeitszeit) erledigt.

Zu guter letzt: Ich habe momentan noch 5 Reparaturen/Umbauten für Freunde/Bekannte bei mir liegen und 11 "nackte" Blanks (6 für mich und 5 für Freunde), die auf Fertigstellung/Komplettaufbau warten...
Muss ich noch mehr sagen?  Auch wenn mich Dein Vertrauen ehrt...
Wenn Du problemlos 4-6 Monate auf Deine Ruten warten könntest, könnte man über Deinen Umbau reden, denn schliesslich baue ich Ruten zwar schon seit Jahren aber "ab und an" :q muss ich auch noch Geld verdienen und will auch noch mal zum Fischen kommen , auch wenn ein paar Euronen extra nie schaden. Insofern muss ich da doch eher dankend ablehnen, die Zeit bis zur Fertigstellung würde Dir wohl auch zu lange werden.

Entweder wirst Du also auf Deinen Kollegen warten müssen oder dies von einem "Profi" mit dem schleifen und lackieren machen lassen müssen. Komplette Blanklackierungen macht z.B. House of Brunner in Nürnberg (http://house-of-brunner.de/), evtl. dort mal anrufen und nach Farbe mattschwarz (machbar oder nicht) und nach Kosten fragen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Noch ein Tip:
Relativ nahe bei Dir (laut Google Maps 129 Km) und zwar in Handzell/Pöttmes ist der Rutenbauer Karl Bartsch beheimatet (www.rutenbau.eu).
Karl ist ein Super-Typ #6#6, gibt Rutenbaukurse und man bekommt bei ihm (fast) alles, was das Rutenbauer-Herz begehrt :k.
Evtl. kannst Du Dich mal mit ihm wg. Deinem Projekt melden (am besten telefonisch, Email liest er nicht immer sofort) und was mit ihm abstimmen. Vielleicht wird er selber das nicht machen aber evtl. kannst Du bei ihm in einem seiner Kurse (sind billig, man bezahlt letztendlich nur das verbaute Material) unter Anleitung und Aufsicht, das Projekt selber "managen". 
Aber Vorsicht: Rutenbauen ist ein hartnäckiger Virus, einmal angesteckt ist Heilung nicht mehr möglich :q.
Nur damit Du nicht sagen kannst, ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt :vik:


----------



## CarpDream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Zu Deinen Fragen:
> 
> Version 3 wäre wahrscheinlich (ohne den Blank genau zu kennen) auch meine Wahl gewesen.
> 
> ...




Währe für mich ehrlich gesagt kein Problem erstmal ca ein halbes Jahr lang zu warten um erstmal dann darüber zu reden. 
Es presiert nicht. Bis dahin würde mir auch genügend Zeit bleiben die ganzen Ringsets zu kaufen, Farben, Schleifmittel und das ganze was du noch zusätlich für den Umbau meiner Ruten benötigen würdest, wenn du dich dafür bereit stellen würdest. 
Währe natürlich affengeil aber zwingen möchte ich dich auf keinen Fall  |wavey:

Deine Beiträge haben mir schon sher geholfen und jetzt habe ich auch einen festen Plan den ich verwirklichen will. 

(((Und noch eine wichtige Frage hätte ich noch, 

Wenn ich das alles bei einem Rutenbauer machen will, muss ich mit damit evtl abfinden das er seine Firmenuntesilien benützt ( Sprich ringsets farbe usw) oder kann ich ihm samt meiner Ruten auch meine vorgekauften Untesilien mitgeben?)))


----------



## Carras (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Ich vermute nur mal, daß das ne ganz schön teure Angelegenheit wird.

Wenn man den ganzen Blank neu Lackieren möchte, kann es ggf sinnvoll sein auch Rollenhalter, Duplon und Co. vom Blank zu entfernen! Diese braucht man dann wieder komplett neu.

Der Arbeitslohn pro Stunde liegt beim prof. Rutenbauer sicher zw. 20 und 30.-€

Also:
1. Möglichkeit: Nur Ringe tauschen und Blank lackieren (mit abkleben des Rollenhalters und der Griffstücke)

Ringe entfernen ca. 45 Minuten
Blank abschleifen ca. 1,5 Stunden.
Ringe wickeln ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden.
Ringbindungen lackieren ca. 60 Minuten (bei 2-3 Lackschichten)

ergibt 5 bis 5,5 Std. Arbeitszeit bzw. 100 bis 165.-€ Arbeitslohn je nach tatsächlichem Stundensatz. PRO RUTE


Material:
Ringe (6+1) ca. 35.-€
Bindegarn: ca. 2.-€
Bindungslack ca. 2,50 €
Schwarzer Lack (inkl. Lackierung) ca. 55.-€ (bei Brunner)

Sind in Summe nochmal gut 95.-€

Somit kostet Dich so eine Tuningaktion beim Rutenbauer schnell mal 200 bis 250.-€ / Rute!

2. Möglichkeit:
wie 1. nur das RH und Griff auch weg müssen.

Dann kommen nochmal zusätzliche Arbeitszeit und Materialkosten dazu.

RH, Endkappe und Griff entfernen. ca. 1 Std. 
RH, Endkappe und Griff neu montieren ca. 0,5 Std.

Also nochmal 30 bis 45 .-€ Arbeitslohn

Material:
Rollenhalter ca. 7.-€
Endkappe ca. 3-4.-€
Duplonteile ca. 4-5.-€
Kleber + Klebeband ca. 1.-€

Und nochmal ca. 16.-€ obendrauf.

in Variante 2 sprechen wir dann sogar von 250.- bis 300.-€ PRO RUTE

Und "Spässchen" wie Winding Checks und Zierwicklungen sind dabei noch nicht betrachtet.

Wenn es Dir das Wert ist,....

Für das Geld bekommst Du u.U. schöne Handgebbaute Harrison und Century Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Das liegt wohl an der Absprache . . .|kopfkrat

Ansonsten besorgt er eh das was du willst. Brauchste also nicht selber machen.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles bei einem Rutenbauer machen will, muss ich mit damit evtl abfinden das er seine Firmenuntesilien benützt ( Sprich ringsets farbe usw) oder kann ich ihm samt meiner Ruten auch meine vorgekauften Untesilien mitgeben?)))


 
Das wäre natürlich Verhandlungssache, natürlich wäre jeder profesionelle Rutenbauer primär bestrebt neben seiner Arbeitszeit auch "seine" Ringe und Co zu verkaufen.
Speziell zu meinem Tip "Karl Bartsch" kann ich sagen, dass er auch hochwertige Ringe im "Style" der Tackle24-SlimSic hat und professionelle (und sehr lustige) Anleitung ist bei ihm garantiert, Karl ist ein echtes Original!#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Meine VorPoster haben natürlich recht, Geld spart man bei so einer Aktion nur wirklich durch den *Eigen*bau, d.h. durch den Einsatz der eigenen Zeit.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## CarpDream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Meine VorPoster haben natürlich recht, Geld spart man bei so einer Aktion nur wirklich durch den *Eigen*bau, d.h. durch den Einsatz der eigenen Zeit.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Das mit dem prof. Rutenbauer werde ich warscheinlich passen müssen wenn ich auch das mit dem Lackieren machen will. 

Zu MeFo-Schreck. 


Wie sieht es jetzt schlussendlich aus( nur damit ich mich vergewissen kann) jetzt momentan geht es ja zeitlich bei dir nicht, ist ja gar kein problem, Jedoch hast du gemeint es sieht in ca nem halben Jahr evtl anderst aus. Reden wir wenn es soweit ist wieder darüber?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Du kannst mich im Sommer gerne noch mal "anfunken", mal schauen wie dann die "Zeit"-Lage aussieht .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## CarpDream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du kannst mich im Sommer gerne noch mal "anfunken", mal schauen wie dann die "Zeit"-Lage aussieht .
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Das ist ja schonmal was!#6 

Du bist ja noch im laufe des Jahres bestimmt noch hier aktiv oder? 

Ich könnte dir auch meine private Handynummer geben. 
Wie es dir am liebsten ist!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Noch eine Frage zu Deinen Bionics:
Sind das soclhe wie die hier?: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Karpfenrute-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4cf42fa8ac 

Ich habe da mal Ultimate Bionics gesehen, weiss bloss nicht mehr ob das diese Serie oder gar die Bionic Wallerruten waren, da waren die Ringe *nicht mit Garn sondern mit Kohlefaserbändern *wie auch bei vielen Shimano Beastmaster am Blank befestigt. Ist das bei Deinen auch so?
Das würde das unfallfreie Lösen der Ringe sicher nicht einfacher machen...|kopfkrat


----------



## CarpDream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Du, da frägst mich jetzt was. 

Also Meine Bionic sind nur Bionic also keine M.P.R wie diese oder irgendwelche andere. 

Ob die jetzt nicht mit Garn gewickelt sind oder schon, keine Ahnung. 

Wo ist das große Problem?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Schau einfach mal bei Gelegenheit nach, Kohlefaserbänder "verbacken" mit dem Blank mehr als normale Ringwicklungen mit Garn und sind richtig "eklig" zu entfernen, habe das mal für einen Freund an einer "Beastmaster" gemacht #d, ist auch machbar aber eine "Sau-Arbeit"  , hätte ihm die Rute zwischendurch am liebsten dahin gesteckt wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint :q...


----------



## CarpDream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal bei Gelegenheit nach, Kohlefaserbänder "verbacken" mit dem Blank mehr als normale Ringwicklungen mit Garn und sind richtig "eklig" zu entfernen, habe das mal für einen Freund an einer "Beastmaster" gemacht #d, ist auch machbar aber eine "Sau-Arbeit"  , hätte ihm die Rute zwischendurch am liebsten dahin gesteckt wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint :q...


 


Ich weis es echt nicht ob die mit Kohlenfaser gebunden sind. 

Also sollen wir im Sommer/Herbst wieder darüber reden und dann entscheiden? 

Bist du bist dahin noch Aktiv im Anglerboard?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Mach am besten mal ein Bild von einer Wicklung in Grossaufnahme und stell das Bild hier mit rein, dann kann man schon von der Optik entscheiden ob das normales Garn oder Kohlefaserbänder sind.
Ansonsten bin ich natürlich im AB weiter aktiv. Selbst wenn mal 'ne Weile nicht, wenn Du mir innerhalb des Anglerboards eine private Nachricht senden solltest, dann bekomme ich auf meine E-mail-Adresse eine Benachrichtigung und schaue dann nach.
Wie schon gesagt, im Sommer kannst Du mich gerne noch mal "anfunken".
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## CarpDream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Mach am besten mal ein Bild von einer Wicklung in Grossaufnahme und stell das Bild hier mit rein, dann kann man schon von der Optik entscheiden ob das normales Garn oder Kohlefaserbänder sind.
> Ansonsten bin ich natürlich im AB weiter aktiv. Selbst wenn mal 'ne Weile nicht, wenn Du mir innerhalb des Anglerboards eine private Nachricht senden solltest, dann bekomme ich auf meine E-mail-Adresse eine Benachrichtigung und schaue dann nach.
> Wie schon gesagt, im Sommer kannst Du mich gerne noch mal "anfunken".
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck




Leider weis/wusste ich nicht wie man Bilder hier einfügt, deshalb habe ich sie einfach in meiner Galerie hochgeladen, dürfte ja kein Unterschied sein ;-)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

@CarpDream:  Wie bekomme ich Bilder ins Anglerboard? (c) by www.franz-josef-hollweck.de


----------



## CarpDream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @CarpDream:  Wie bekomme ich Bilder ins Anglerboard? (c) by www.franz-josef-hollweck.de


 

ohje da muss ich ja was downloaden. 

Mein Pc ist nicht gerade ein Fan davon, deshlab lasse ich es mal lieber und warte bis eine neu Anschaffung da ist ;-) 


trotzdem vielen Dank !|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Brauchste nicht!#d

Die einfachste Variante ist du lädst deine Bilder hierhin:
http://picr.de/

Dabei kommt ein fertiger Code heraus, den du nur noch in deinen Beitrag einfügen musst.:m

Damit kannste die Bilder an jeder Stelle in deinem Beitrag erscheinen lassen.:m#h


----------



## CarpDream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht!#d
> 
> Die einfachste Variante ist du lädst deine Bilder hierhin:
> http://picr.de/
> ...




Ah sehr gut! 

werde ich das nächste mal gleich ausprobieren! 

Danke Professor!#h


----------



## Carras (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

sieht übrigens nach ganz normalen Bindungen mit konventionellem Garn aus.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Ja, nach den 2 Bildern in der Galerie sollte das normales Garn sein und keine Kohlefaserbänder.


----------



## CarpDream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ja, nach den 2 Bildern in der Galerie sollte das normales Garn sein und keine Kohlefaserbänder.




Und alle Ringe sind auch so gebunden. 

;-)


----------



## CarpDream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*

Na dann, danke an alle Mitwirkenden die mir geholfen haben.  
(Carras, Mefo-Schreck, Professor Tinca usw) 

Werde mich dann bei dir melden Mefo-Schreck, wenn es dann soweit ist ( Sommer/Herbst). Und dann können wir wieder darüber plaudern ob wir es machen, und wenn, wie genau. 
Ansonsten wird uns halt die Zeit Vergewissheit schaffen ;-) 
Hoffe auf ein gelungenes Wiedersehen ;-) |wavey:

(Denke werden auch immer wieder auf andere Themen aufeinander stoßen ;-) ) #h

mfg 

CarpDream 

Grigi ;-)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten "tunen"*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Na dann, danke an alle
> (Denke werden auch immer wieder auf andere Themen aufeinander stoßen ;-) ) #h


 Speziell beim Thema Rutenbau bin ich eben immer mal wieder "dabei" #h
Ansonsten treibe ich mich meist in den AB-Bereichen zu DK und Norge herum |supergri


----------

